# DVC from RCI Weeks with 23 TPU - any chance?



## chaimommy (Nov 29, 2021)

New to TUG.  I am following advice and created an ongoing search in RCI for all DV resorts for any time March - December 2022.  I'm using my 1bdrm week #51 from Cabo (Villa del Palmar) for 23 TPU.  Do I have any chance of making an advanced booking into DVC??  I've looked through the sightings board and it looks like the lowest value for a 1bdrm week is 45 TPU unless it's a last minute discount. 

I have been on Interval for 10+years but just created an RCI account specifically to try to get into DVC now that my kids are Disney aged.  All help appreciated!!  Also, if there is another thread or spot with advice on getting into Disney from RCI, please lmk.  Apologies if I've posted to the wrong location.


----------



## JohnB3 (Nov 29, 2021)

If you have not paid to join TUG ($15 a year) do that then you will have access to the sighting board and lots of good info on trading into DVC


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean (Nov 29, 2021)

chaimommy said:


> New to TUG.  I am following advice and created an ongoing search in RCI for all DV resorts for any time March - December 2022.  I'm using my 1bdrm week #51 from Cabo (Villa del Palmar) for 23 TPU.  Do I have any chance of making an advanced booking into DVC??  I've looked through the sightings board and it looks like the lowest value for a 1bdrm week is 45 TPU unless it's a last minute discount.
> 
> I have been on Interval for 10+years but just created an RCI account specifically to try to get into DVC now that my kids are Disney aged.  All help appreciated!!  Also, if there is another thread or spot with advice on getting into Disney from RCI, please lmk.  Apologies if I've posted to the wrong location.


I wouldn't hold out much hope for this to match.  I'd think your only real chance is under 45 days.  If you could deposit another week and pay to combine TPU, this should give you enough for a 1 BR at SSR which is all you can hope to be available anyway.


----------



## elaine (Nov 29, 2021)

Maybe for last minute. Otherwise, no. If you have a good interval trader, you might be able to work out a direct swap exchange with someone on TuG who doesn’t have access to II: They get dvc with Rci and you get a match with II for what they want.
If not, the marriotts in Orlando are very nice.


----------



## needvaca (Nov 29, 2021)

I’ve been watching the sightings board for DVC for 3 years and have never seen DVC for under 45TPUs, unless it has been very last minute, like 2 weeks out. 
Maybe you should just deposit 2 years of your timeshare to get 46 TPUs. Your total fees will probably still be a good value compared to rentingDVC at$18-$20 per point on David’s rental or similar


----------



## chaimommy (Nov 30, 2021)

Thanks everyone for your help.  I was afraid the answer would be trade 2 weeks to get 1.  Ugh.  My Cabo resort is gold crown and I put in a prime week, but I'm not anywhere close to 45.  From a value perspective, is the SSR experience that much better than other non-DVC resorts?  I have a 6yo and 2yo so proximity to parks so we can get back for naps, easy transportation, and pool options are top priorities.  I really want DVC for the convenience of the app and all-in-one, but wondering if giving up 2 weeks is worth it to try it out.  Thanks again!


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Nov 30, 2021)

chaimommy said:


> Thanks everyone for your help.  I was afraid the answer would be trade 2 weeks to get 1.  Ugh.  My Cabo resort is gold crown and I put in a prime week, but I'm not anywhere close to 45.  From a value perspective, is the SSR experience that much better than other non-DVC resorts?  I have a 6yo and 2yo so proximity to parks so we can get back for naps, easy transportation, and pool options are top priorities.  I really want DVC for the convenience of the app and all-in-one, but wondering if giving up 2 weeks is worth it to try it out.  Thanks again!


For easy transportation to an offsite resort, you’ll need a rental car (which is also ideal for getting back for naps onsite too, other than at MK).  The top RCI exchange for pools and nearness to Disney parks would be Wyndham Bonnet Creek, but Sheraton Vistana Village, HGVC Tuscany Village and HICV Orange Lake have great pools too - they’re just farther away than WBC. I’m not sure how many TPUs you’d need for them. We like Silver Lake, which is right around the corner from AK, very quick drive to all the parks, and easy to exchange into with fewer TPUs, but we don’t use the pools, so I’m not sure it would be what you want (it looked like a fun pool to me when we ate lunch there.


----------



## Dean (Nov 30, 2021)

chaimommy said:


> Thanks everyone for your help.  I was afraid the answer would be trade 2 weeks to get 1.  Ugh.  My Cabo resort is gold crown and I put in a prime week, but I'm not anywhere close to 45.  From a value perspective, is the SSR experience that much better than other non-DVC resorts?  I have a 6yo and 2yo so proximity to parks so we can get back for naps, easy transportation, and pool options are top priorities.  I really want DVC for the convenience of the app and all-in-one, but wondering if giving up 2 weeks is worth it to try it out.  Thanks again!


IMO the value of DVC over off site is user dependent, for me it'd be worth it.  Just realize that MX in general trades poorly both with II and RCI, it's just more obvious with RCI because of the TPU and how it's handled.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 30, 2021)

TheHolleys87 said:


> The top RCI exchange for pools and nearness to Disney parks would be Wyndham Bonnet Creek, but Sheraton Vistana Village, HGVC Tuscany Village and HICV Orange Lake have great pools too - they’re just farther away than WBC.


Without getting into sightings details, Wyndham hasn't been depositing Bonnet Creek for a while now, though they have been depositing the others (Reunion, Cypress Palms, Star Island, and Orlando Intl.)  HGVC Tuscany is also probably out of reach for a 23 TPU deposit in most seasons, except for last minute (6-8 weeks-ish) prior to use. Vistana is probably right on the edge for a 2BR.

In addition to Silver Lake (which I'd second), Vacation Village @ Parkway is also an option. Very close to the World Drive entrance on 192 (I think only two stop lights away). Units are fine, pools are only okay, but the location might make up for that.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Nov 30, 2021)

bnoble said:


> Without getting into sightings details, Wyndham hasn't been depositing Bonnet Creek for a while now, though they have been depositing the others (Reunion, Cypress Palms, Star Island, and Orlando Intl.)  HGVC Tuscany is also probably out of reach for a 23 TPU deposit in most seasons, except for last minute (6-8 weeks-ish) prior to use. Vistana is probably right on the edge for a 2BR.
> 
> In addition to Silver Lake (which I'd second), Vacation Village @ Parkway is also an option. Very close to the World Drive entrance on 192 (I think only two stop lights away). Units are fine, pools are only okay, but the location might make up for that.


Thanks for those clarifications, for OP’s sake. We scored WBC twice this year, but I don’t review availability very often and have no idea what the usual availability and TPU prices are. In general, if we can’t get WBC we’re happy with Silver Lake!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 30, 2021)

chaimommy said:


> Thanks everyone for your help.  I was afraid the answer would be trade 2 weeks to get 1.  Ugh.  My Cabo resort is gold crown and I put in a prime week, but I'm not anywhere close to 45.  From a value perspective, is the SSR experience that much better than other non-DVC resorts?  I have a 6yo and 2yo so proximity to parks so we can get back for naps, easy transportation, and pool options are top priorities.  I really want DVC for the convenience of the app and all-in-one, but wondering if giving up 2 weeks is worth it to try it out.  Thanks again!


You should consider a purchase of a great week that will add to those TPU's and give you a better chance of getting Disney.  I think your chances of a last-minute DVC catch are good for January, if you can go then.  So many January are matching my old ongoing searches.  I already have the weeks I needed.  I would watch early mornings for a match that way.  

I would be very disappointed at 23 points for a Cabo week 51.  That is a very desirable week.  What fees do you pay on that?  There are resorts you can buy for close to free that get 60 points.  I know that @MichaelColey was giving away some awesome weeks in Branson.  I am unsure if you are interested in owning more timeshare.  

I understand wanting only DVC.  I am a Disney nut myself.  I am always disappointed when I cannot get October-December and have to tough it out at Marriott.  

Be sure to only put in a request for resorts that are common.  Don't try for Boardwalk Villas or the other resorts.  Just put OKW and SSR into your search (you can add others).  The OKW and SSR are your best bet.


----------



## chaimommy (Nov 30, 2021)

Wow, thank you all!  A ton of helpful info in here to review and digest.  By staying DVC, I was hoping to avoid a rental car and all the parking fees that go with it and the added time/walking with littles.  So it really sounds like the decision point is coughing up another week to get to enough TPUs or stay offsite and put those dollars into a car (not having to fight with a stroller on a Disney bus is appealing).  I will add all of your recommendations to my search and hopefully something will pop up.  I've heard good things about Bonnet Creek.  I also have a ton of Marriott Reward & Hilton Honors points (non-timeshare) to use but was saving those for Europe; I'll check out exchange options for Marriott too.  I know the JW is new and I've stayed at the Dolphin for work - but I dont think those are on RCI or II.


----------



## chaimommy (Nov 30, 2021)

Dean said:


> IMO the value of DVC over off site is user dependent, for me it'd be worth it.  Just realize that MX in general trades poorly both with II and RCI, it's just more obvious with RCI because of the TPU and how it's handled.


Thanks for this insight.  On II, I've felt like we've always had choices for the top tier resorts and we've gone to some incredible places but you don't know what you don't know and they aren't transparent with the value.  Too bad MX is lower.  I always assumed it would be higher than most US locations with obvious exceptions.


----------



## chaimommy (Nov 30, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> You should consider a purchase of a great week that will add to those TPU's and give you a better chance of getting Disney.  I think your chances of a last-minute DVC catch are good for January, if you can go then.  So many January are matching my old ongoing searches.  I already have the weeks I needed.  I would watch early mornings for a match that way.
> 
> I would be very disappointed at 23 points for a Cabo week 51.  That is a very desirable week.  What fees do you pay on that?  There are resorts you can buy for close to free that get 60 points.  I know that @MichaelColey was giving away some awesome weeks in Branson.  I am unsure if you are interested in owning more timeshare.
> 
> ...


We have 2 weeks in Cabo - a summer and winter week.  They are floating so I can 'pick' the week I want to deposit depending on how willing the rep is that I talk with.  I didn't realize that 23 was so low until I paid for my TUG membership and found DVC was actually at 45!  RCI doesn't advertise any rates until after you deposit but I thought that week would be top tier for sure.  I am also coming to the conclusion that I probably need to get another timeshare resort.  I currently share Cabo with my sister so we split the fees and each take a week - that hasn't been a problem on II, but it sure could be on RCI:  I only received 14 TPUs for our prime summer week.  We each pay $850 in maintenance fees.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 30, 2021)

You know that Magical Express is now a thing of the past?  Mears is still going to be operating to/from the airport, but it's no longer free.  It's not cheap, either.  I looked into it for our kids and saw that it is quite expensive for a family of four.  I thought that if we ate onsite for the first few days they would save on car rentals because the rates drop significantly after MLK day.  We have two weeks at Saratoga Springs starting 1/15 for them.


----------



## Dean (Nov 30, 2021)

chaimommy said:


> Thanks for this insight.  On II, I've felt like we've always had choices for the top tier resorts and we've gone to some incredible places but you don't know what you don't know and they aren't transparent with the value.  Too bad MX is lower.  I always assumed it would be higher than most US locations with obvious exceptions.


I've played with RCI and II a lot looking at MX both directions.  I also own a MX resort that's highly rated in MX and even getting week 51 or 52, you're not going to get truly top choices with it.  RCI is simply more transparent, MX is lower across the board historically and likely even more now due to the unrest.  AI's are even worse.  Thus my information suggest that RCI is simply more transparent but in general MX is lower other than for some very specific weeks and resorts.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 30, 2021)

TheHolleys87 said:


> We scored WBC twice this year, but I don’t review availability very often


This was the last deposit I saw to Bonnet


			https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/rci-weeks-wyndham-feb-22-bulk.321106/


----------



## chaimommy (Nov 30, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> You know that Magical Express is now a thing of the past?  Mears is still going to be operating to/from the airport, but it's no longer free.  It's not cheap, either.  I looked into it for our kids and saw that it is quite expensive for a family of four.  I thought that if we ate onsite for the first few days they would save on car rentals because the rates drop significantly after MLK day.  We have two weeks at Saratoga Springs starting 1/15 for them.


Yes, I have heard the airport transfer is going away.  That's a bummer.  I haven't heard any changes to the buses that operate between Disney parks & hotels which is what we were hoping to use from SSR.   We've never done it so can't speak to the experience but would have been nice to save on a rental car/parking.

Since you mentioned the resale, is there a good site to find a better week?  If I'm going to get another one, I want to make sure it will have a higher TPU.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Nov 30, 2021)

bnoble said:


> This was the last deposit I saw to Bonnet
> 
> 
> https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/rci-weeks-wyndham-feb-22-bulk.321106/



We booked our March 2021 WBC week in November 2020 and our November 2021 week there in March.  Both weeks cost us 24 TPUs, but I'm pretty sure they were bargains related to the pandemic, and I don't expect to find them again.



chaimommy said:


> I haven't heard any changes to the buses that operate between Disney parks & hotels which is what we were hoping to use from SSR. We've never done it so can't speak to the experience but would have been nice to save on a rental car/parking.


Bus service from SSR is fine.  RCI exchanges are usually but not always placed in one of the Standard sections, which are Grandstand, Carousel and Paddock.  Those are the first 3 stops on the bus route through the resort, so it's rare not to be able to get on even at busy times.  Disney Springs is walkable from SSR, and there's also a boat that runs between the two - the dock is quite convenient to the Grandstand section.  So while a rental car is better in terms of getting back to the resort quickly for naps, relying on Disney transport is not a big problem.


----------



## elaine (Nov 30, 2021)

There are many tug posts about good resale trading weeks with low purchase prices. However be careful about buying to trade into dvc. What if deposits dry up, or dvc stops using rci, etc. A timeshare is easy to buy, but in the resale market, it could be tough to sell. Also Rci has been known to change tpu/points values.
If you do get another timeshare, I’d suggest a system you might use for other travel. You can get resale hgvc for relatively low resale price and then use points via Rci for dvc-or use hgvc points internally. I’m partial to hgvc, but Wyndham and/or other mini-systems would also work.
we stayed offsite when our kids were young. I took a stroller and 3 yr old napped as I sat in a quiet place, while DH and older child rode rides. Worked fine. There’s also a large nursing room with AC in each park where mom/stroller napping child can hang out. 
As one who had done dvc/offsite many times, I’d try offsite 1st before I got another timeshare or maybe use 2 deposits once for dvc, which is still cheaper than renting dvc pointe or laying rack rates.


----------



## chaimommy (Dec 1, 2021)

elaine said:


> There are many tug posts about good resale trading weeks with low purchase prices. However be careful about buying to trade into dvc. What if deposits dry up, or dvc stops using rci, etc. A timeshare is easy to buy, but in the resale market, it could be tough to sell. Also Rci has been known to change tpu/points values.
> If you do get another timeshare, I’d suggest a system you might use for other travel. You can get resale hgvc for relatively low resale price and then use points via Rci for dvc-or use hgvc points internally. I’m partial to hgvc, but Wyndham and/or other mini-systems would also work.
> we stayed offsite when our kids were young. I took a stroller and 3 yr old napped as I sat in a quiet place, while DH and older child rode rides. Worked fine. There’s also a large nursing room with AC in each park where mom/stroller napping child can hang out.
> As one who had done dvc/offsite many times, I’d try offsite 1st before I got another timeshare or maybe use 2 deposits once for dvc, which is still cheaper than renting dvc pointe or laying rack rates.


Thanks so much.  I was just researching a property in Orlando (Vacation Villages at Parkland) and luckily found that DVC wont accept trades through RCI, even on points.  So, now I'm on the hunt for something outside of Orlando.  I've never used "points" and have refused to transfer my weeks to points when my home resort has pushed it in the past.  I'm leery about points devaluation as I've seen it happen almost every other year on airlines and everywhere else - so your advice about picking a place we will use otherwise is perfect.  Of course, my hope is to get something with a good trade into Disney, but need to hedge my bets.  I've got some time free from work over the holidays and it sounds like I'll be reading up on HGVC and Marriott!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 1, 2021)

Well, I know a lot of people who own at various resorts and get a lot of trading power with their weeks.  One thing I recommend is Grand Palms resort, which is worth 60 points for prime summer weeks.  It's Myrtle Beach, specifically Surfside Beach, it's a 3 bedroom lockoff, and when you separate the two bedroom from the studio, you get 60 points.  That is great for right at $1,000 in MF's.  Someone here on TUG is giving away an EOY week under Bargain Deals.  

I also know that Massanutten weeks are good for trading, and a lot of them are in points.  

My RCI Points have never been devalued.  I have never heard of points devaluing.  My weeks have, however.  I own Grand Palms, and when RCI first valued those summer weeks, I was getting 101 points for my Grand Palms when locked off into the two parts.  Now I only get 60.  But it's stayed at 60 for years.  $15 per point is good for MF's value.  I would only buy weeks 20-38, then pay the fees way ahead, reserve a week between weeks 24-32 (they all get 60), and deposit those as the lockoff.  You call the resort to get that.


----------



## jackio (Dec 1, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Well, I know a lot of people who own at various resorts and get a lot of trading power with their weeks.  One thing I recommend is Grand Palms resort, which is worth 60 points for prime summer weeks.  It's Myrtle Beach, specifically Surfside Beach, it's a 3 bedroom lockoff, and when you separate the two bedroom from the studio, you get 60 points.  That is great for right at $1,000 in MF's.  Someone here on TUG is giving away an EOY week under Bargain Deals.
> 
> I also know that Massanutten weeks are good for trading, and a lot of them are in points.
> 
> My RCI Points have never been devalued.  I have never heard of points devaluing.  My weeks have, however.  I own Grand Palms, and when RCI first valued those summer weeks, I was getting 101 points for my Grand Palms when locked off into the two parts.  Now I only get 60.  But it's stayed at 60 for years.  $15 per point is good for MF's value.  I would only buy weeks 20-38, then pay the fees way ahead, reserve a week between weeks 24-32 (they all get 60), and deposit those as the lockoff.  You call the resort to get that.


I am that person giving away the EOY even. 2022 reservation is already made for July. Thank you Cindy!


----------



## chaimommy (Dec 1, 2021)

Thank you!  I'll do some research on Grand Palms and definitely need to learn more about RCI Points too before I pull the trigger on something new.  Impressed to hear that you've never heard of the points devaluing!  That's really good news.


----------



## elaine (Dec 1, 2021)

Points in systems (like HGVC) do not have geographic block. So, you could even own HGVC Orlando and still trade via RCI into DVC. And, agree, it's usually not financially advantageous to convert a fixed week into points with developer.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 1, 2021)

jackio said:


> I am that person giving away the EOY even. 2022 reservation is already made for July. Thank you Cindy!


It only takes about 2 weeks for the week to transfer through the resort.  The closing process seemed pretty fast, except Legal Timeshare Transfers has a bit of a back-up right now.  They may take a while.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 1, 2021)

elaine said:


> If you do get another timeshare, I’d suggest a system you might use for other travel.


I second this. Buying something with the expectation that you will mostly trade it is often a bad idea. That's not to say you can't, or it can never work. But, exchange is a moving target, and ownerships don't usually move with it.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 1, 2021)

bnoble said:


> I second this. Buying something with the expectation that you will mostly trade it is often a bad idea. That's not to say you can't, or it can never work. But, exchange is a moving target, and ownerships don't usually move with it.


I respect your opinion, of course.  She spent money joining RCI already, RCI weeks, so I was hoping to give her some ideas on what to buy to actually use that membership.  I think Grand Palms is a bargain for using in weeks. If I were her, I would buy more than one of them because Myrtle Beach is a sure bet for trading power, and the value is there.

I think her alternative is to tell RCI to give her a refund for membership.  If Disney was her goal, they failed by giving her low trading power for her week.  I would ask for my week back, too.  I don't care that someone already took it.  It's a very valuable week and hard to get via RCI. 

We do tend to forget as timeshare owners that our learning curve was drastic, and if we can help keep another person from experiencing that trial and error, it's a good thing.  

The real concern for me in buying to trade into DVC with RCI is that DVC will listen to its owners and go back to II.  But that is not going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## Dean (Dec 1, 2021)

chaimommy said:


> Thanks so much.  I was just researching a property in Orlando (Vacation Villages at Parkland) and luckily found that DVC wont accept trades through RCI, even on points.  So, now I'm on the hunt for something outside of Orlando.  I've never used "points" and have refused to transfer my weeks to points when my home resort has pushed it in the past.  I'm leery about points devaluation as I've seen it happen almost every other year on airlines and everywhere else - so your advice about picking a place we will use otherwise is perfect.  Of course, my hope is to get something with a good trade into Disney, but need to hedge my bets.  I've got some time free from work over the holidays and it sounds like I'll be reading up on HGVC and Marriott!


DVC blocks regional trades even for RCI points.  They do not block points systems like Bluegreen or RCI when using points.  You should look at high point lower fee options like Grandview in LV as an example, if DVC is the objective.  Or high TPU options with low fees and combine TPU's when needed.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 1, 2021)

Dean said:


> DVC blocks regional trades even for RCI points.  They do not block points systems like Bluegreen or RCI when using points.  You should look at high point lower fee options like Grandview in LV as an example, if DVC is the objective.  Or high TPU options with low fees and combine TPU's when needed.


She very recently joined weeks with her Cabo.


----------



## Dean (Dec 1, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> She very recently joined weeks with her Cabo.


I saw that but she mentioned Villages last Parkway on points and the regional block.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 1, 2021)

Dean said:


> I saw that but she mentioned Villages last Parkway on points and the regional block.


Yeah, that is true.  Not good to buy RCI Points in Florida.  The regional block is extensive, and why buy in Florida, when Grandview is always such a bargain.


----------



## Dean (Dec 1, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Yeah, that is true.  Not good to buy RCI Points in Florida.  The regional block is extensive, and why buy in Florida, when Grandview is always such a bargain.


In addition I'd investigate and proceed along the best long term route even if that means a duplicate account for a year or 2.  It may also be possible to deposit the MX week into an RCI points account as weeks to points.  I haven't done this in a while and there used to be a small fees to do so.  It may be that buying DVC directly may be the best options.


----------



## chaimommy (Dec 1, 2021)

And here I thought I knew a little bit about timesharing for 10+ years.  LOL I feel like a newbie all over again listening to you all talk through this!  Thanks so much for your wisdom.  I have found quite a few listings for Grandview in LV.  What is crazy to me is why/how I can get 122K RCI points for Las Vegas in the heat of summer at a resort that isn't even on the strip and my Christmas holiday week in Cabo at a top tier resort on the beach is worth so little.  I would most likely never use that actual LV week/resort and I'd be purchasing for points only which makes me a little nervous unless those points are going to stay valuable (and it sounds like points haven't devalued which is reassuring).  

In researching the RCI membership, it sounds like RCI would merge my account so if I do go to points, I don't think i'd have to pay for a 2nd membership.  I won't transfer my Cabo weeks into RCI again and will just plan to keep those in II.  So, I'm now researching good value RCI options to give me a shot at transferring into DVC or at least giving me options outside of what II already has.  I did a very quick search on DVC resales and almost fell out of my chair.  Wow, they are pricey.  We've probably got 15 years of Disney at minimum so I'm sure in the long-run I'd break even or better, but tough for the initial outflow.  And, if I'm nice like rick&cindy23... more than 15 years if we continue to vacation with kids and hopefully someday grandkids.  How lucky are they?!


----------



## bnoble (Dec 1, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I respect your opinion, of course.


And it's only that---an opinion, and worth every penny anyone paid for it. (Which, in this case, is zero.)

But, I think it is worth thinking about. Myrtle Beach _*probably*_ will have good trade power for a long time. But, it is not certain---I've lived through at least two global revaluations that each took many different former tiger traders in RCI and cut them off at the knees, and that's just in the last 15 years or so. Disney _*probably*_ won't leave RCI for II, until suddenly they do. There are many ways that exchange can go sideways, and I've seen at least a half dozen of them that completely changed the way I get DVC exchanges and what those exchanges might be. That's with a fairly broad portfolio of different ownerships, some dual-affiliated, etc.

In other words, if you are counting on one particular resort ownership to accomplish one particular exchange goal year after year, then IMO you are asking for trouble.

One alternative is to buy into a mini-system that one can use most of the time, and treat trading as a very nice bonus. That way, if your primary reason for trading does become harder/impossible, you still have something you own that you can get good use out of. WorldMark, Wyndham, and Bluegreen all could serve this role if the underlying resort network is attractive.

Getting started in RCI and finding you don't have the right combination doesn't mean you have to or even should focus on doing RCI "better." There are other ways to hedge your bets.



rickandcindy23 said:


> We do tend to forget as timeshare owners that our learning curve was drastic, and if we can help keep another person from experiencing that trial and error, it's a good thing.


Exactly. But that also means that if we learned, over time, that a particular strategy is risky and worth thinking twice about, it is worth sharing that lesson too.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 1, 2021)

Grandview might just be a good choice for you.  Wait for the 122,000 one.  

You might also want to consider a mini system as bnoble suggested.  That is a great idea.  You can get Disney Vacation Club weeks with 105,000 Wyndham points + exchange fee and $190 Disney "concierge fee,"  It does include parking at the parks, if you drive.


----------



## Dean (Dec 2, 2021)

chaimommy said:


> And here I thought I knew a little bit about timesharing for 10+ years.  LOL I feel like a newbie all over again listening to you all talk through this!  Thanks so much for your wisdom.  I have found quite a few listings for Grandview in LV.  What is crazy to me is why/how I can get 122K RCI points for Las Vegas in the heat of summer at a resort that isn't even on the strip and my Christmas holiday week in Cabo at a top tier resort on the beach is worth so little.  I would most likely never use that actual LV week/resort and I'd be purchasing for points only which makes me a little nervous unless those points are going to stay valuable (and it sounds like points haven't devalued which is reassuring).
> 
> In researching the RCI membership, it sounds like RCI would merge my account so if I do go to points, I don't think i'd have to pay for a 2nd membership.  I won't transfer my Cabo weeks into RCI again and will just plan to keep those in II.  So, I'm now researching good value RCI options to give me a shot at transferring into DVC or at least giving me options outside of what II already has.  I did a very quick search on DVC resales and almost fell out of my chair.  Wow, they are pricey.  We've probably got 15 years of Disney at minimum so I'm sure in the long-run I'd break even or better, but tough for the initial outflow.  And, if I'm nice like rick&cindy23... more than 15 years if we continue to vacation with kids and hopefully someday grandkids.  How lucky are they?!


I think MX is so low for 2 reasons, lower demand and over saturation.  There are a ton of great resorts and statistically significantly less people want to go there.  Demand is far more important to trade power than resort quality itself.  It's been that way ever since I've been in timesharing related to MX, over 26 years now.  It's likely even worse now due to the unrest there.  RCI does tend to be more dynamic with trade power from year to year and resort to resort than II but both adjust over time as things change.  Of course there are additional reasons why the AI's are even lower.  I don't believe you can do an ongoing search for Points resorts using RCI points. 

Is DVC your main goal?  If so, you should likely just buy there.  Otherwise you may want to seriously consider a mini system like Bluegreen or Wyndham.  Both should be able to get you to DVC at times but at the current time the only likely option for DVC when it is available would be a 1 BR at SSR.


----------



## elaine (Dec 2, 2021)

chaimommy said:


> I really want DVC for the convenience of the app....


I don't understand this? You can get the app without staying onsite. Currently, about the only major benefit to onsite is early entrance/ 2 late nights. There's no advance planning (fast passes), etc. that onsite gets, except maybe 10 day jump on dining. For that 1st trip, honestly, I'd try offsite and a HGVC, Marriott, etc. If you really want close, then stay at the Silver Lakes resorts right around the corner from AKV. I've not stayed there and the area/resort does not appeal to me, but the location is good. We've stayed a bit farther down from Silver at Orange Lakes with nice pools, putt putt for kids, etc. We also like HGVC SeaWorld as well at the Marriotts near SW, as it's a quick drive down Palm Parkway.
If we couldn't get DVC, Bonnet Creek would be a close 2nd (great location), then HGVC or Marriott (toss up). But, 23 tpus is unlikely to get any of those--but it should pull Silver Lakes and maybe Orange in lower seasons if you don't have another use for those points. You should be able to easily get Marriotts via II.
After your 1st trip, I'd then evaluate the "worth" of DVC. I do understand it--my "kids" are now in college and I sold DVC in 2020 (to free up cash for renos)  and rebought (for $25/point higher) in 2021!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 2, 2021)

We own DVC Points and rent them out for $17.50 per point through go-koala.com, and then I exchange into the resorts.  The exchanges are a bargain.  I rent studios to people for about $200 per night and then get exchanges for less than $1,000 per week my cost (using Wyndham, Shell Points and RCI Points) through exchange.  So I feel great that I figured this out a long time ago.  

Wyndham is a great option, Shell points via resale can be, too, but there are very few resorts in their system and they are pretty expensive to book.  It's only 2,500 points for DVC with Shell, but that is still $750 MF's + RCI exchange and Disney fee of $190.  Wyndham has many more resorts in their system to book.


----------



## elaine (Dec 6, 2021)

elaine said:


> There are many tug posts about good resale trading weeks with low purchase prices. However be careful about buying to trade into dvc. What if deposits dry up, or *dvc stops using rci,* etc.


FYI--DVC will be using II as of Jan 1, 2022.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 6, 2021)

elaine said:


> FYI--DVC will be using II as of Jan 1, 2022.


You beat me to it!  

Yes!!!!  II is so much better than RCI.  Time to sell all of my RCI traders.  I already have Wyndham to use with RCI for other stuff.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 6, 2021)

bnoble said:


> Disney _*probably*_ won't leave RCI for II, until suddenly they do.


And there you go. I will miss being able to use my Wydham points for DVC, but I have some dual-enrolled traders that worked well in the past and hopefully still will.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 6, 2021)

bnoble said:


> And there you go. I will miss being able to use my Wydham points for DVC, but I have some dual-enrolled traders that worked well in the past and hopefully still will.


You are such a wise man, or a wise guy.   You say it and poof, it happens.  My grandkids will call that Disney magic.  You do not know how excited I am about this switch.  I have so many weeks that will work to get DVC.  This is incredible news.


----------



## JohnB3 (Dec 6, 2021)

elaine said:


> FYI--DVC will be using II as of Jan 1, 2022.



I stopped by this thread to share that news but as usual a day late and a dollar short 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bnoble (Dec 6, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> You say it and poof, it happens.


To be fair, I've been saying this for a very long time. Even a broken clock is right twice a day.

But, I'm very very glad that I put the second of two back-to-back March weeks on hold yesterday. I have a pile of RCI TPUs to burn, and that will help. Luckily I was dragging my feet on depositing those dual-enrolled weeks into RCI for 2022, and that appears to have been fortuitous.

Now I have to remind myself how II works and catch up on the latest twists and turns; I haven't used it in years. Everyone needs a hobby I guess!


----------



## chaimommy (Jan 3, 2022)

Thanks all!  i took some time away from timeshare planning/purchasing over the holidays and I'm so glad I did!  I wish I could get those weeks back that I deposited to RCI, but even better that I didn't purchase something just for the RCI points - thanks for all the advice!  I will eventually buy resale, but this change for DVC to II gives me a few more years to decide.  Now I need to deposit into II and see what is available there!  Hopefully more DVC'ers will be interested to exchange and open up their weeks.


----------



## LMD (Apr 2, 2022)

Just book a 1BR for my Aunt at Saratoga Springs for April 1 last minute for 12 TPU. Unless they are last minute seems like they are 45 TPU which in my opinion is not worth it….especially for a one bedroom


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 2, 2022)

LMD said:


> Just book a 1BR for my Aunt at Saratoga Springs for April 1 last minute for 12 TPU. Unless they are last minute seems like they are 45 TPU which in my opinion is not worth it….especially for a one bedroom


Is your LMD TUG name short for Last-Minute Disney?  Just kidding, of course.  

This entire thread should make anyone think twice about buying just for trading purposes.


----------



## LMD (Apr 3, 2022)

LOL…no….those are my initials. I have not stayed on a Disney property in 10 years or so. Actually prefer the Marriotts in Orlando.


----------



## CPNY (Apr 3, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Is your LMD TUG name short for Last-Minute Disney?  Just kidding, of course.
> 
> This entire thread should make anyone think twice about buying just for trading purposes.


I bought an ownership enrolled in RCI points for DVC exchanges and that didn’t turn out as planned. I was able to get 4 exchanges into DVC in the time I had the account, I’ve also been able to exchange into other great trips. RCI points Def has value beyond DVC trades.


----------

